# Pressemeldung: 2 Deutsche zwischen Rügen und Bornholm von Motoryacht gerettet



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Zwei Deutsche zwischen Rügen und Bornholm von brennender Motoryacht gerettet​*Zwei Deutsche wurden heute Nachmittag, am 20.05.2010, in der Ostsee zwischen Rügen und Bornholm in der Höhe des Adlergrundes etwa 25 Seemeilen (ca. 46 km) nordöstlich von Sassnitz aus einer Rettungsinsel geborgen, nachdem ihre Motoryacht in Brand geraten war. Der Seenotkreuzer WILHELM KAISEN / Station Sassnitz der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) brachte die beiden wohlbehalten an Land.

Zunächst war in der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS ein Alarm des Schiffes über Satelliten-Notrufsystem aufgelaufen, woraufhin ein Hubschrauber der Marine sowie der Seenotkreuzer WILHELM KAISEN alarmiert wurden. 

Die beiden Männer an Bord der brennenden Yacht hatten darüber hinaus Seenotraketen abgeschossen, die von der Besatzung einer Bremer Segelyacht gesichtet wurden. Nachdem sich das Feuer an Bord rasch ausbreitete, gingen die beiden Männer in die Rettungsinsel, aus der sie wenig später von der Besatzung der Segelyacht gerettet wurden.

Der Seenotkreuzer WILHELM KAISEN / Station Sassnitz übernahm die beiden Schiffbrüchigen von der Segelyacht und brachte sie nach Sassnitz. Die beiden Männer blieben unverletzt.

Die acht Meter lange Motoryacht (Heimathafen Breege) ist zwischenzeitlich gesunken.


----------

